# UK Meet - Date set



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I was thinking Sunday 20th July, meet at around 12pm and do something for the afternoon with a drink in the evening. I dont know if you IBSs are bad, or how bad etc, but we'll try to cater for all, and if anyone needs to nip to the loo its not a big problem, if they are going to be a while then they can always catch up with us. So i'll set the following:Sunday 20th July, meet at Victoria train station, at the bottom of the Left Luggage ramp, at 12pm.Any problems, questions, suggestions as what to do, are all welcome.Gaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right, things have altered slightly, everything still stands, apart from the meet place is Waterloo station at 12pm instead under the big clock. If anyone is unsure of anything please email me or post for me here.Nearer the time i will give out my phone number, but not until necessary.Gaz and I will be there a bit earlier jsut incase of any problems, we will shout out any toilets and stuff in advance jsut incase! But im sur everyone will be just fine.Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

How come it's Waterloo instead of Victoria? I've always found Victoria to be more central to things in West central london. xxx


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Nikki felt waterloo was better, so I went with her as she's a londoner I dont think it really makes much difference, they are both zone 1 on the tube im pretty sure, and as we'll probably be getting a tube pass anyway for the day..Gaz


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I might be able to make it if you like. Keep me informed


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi thereI see you are meeting up in London. I was wondering if the invitation is to all BB members?I too am from the south of England.please let me know.kelly


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sure, if you wanna come tag along! The more the merrier! The invitation is open to everyone here!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

As I said on the other msg , count me in







Ill be there ( as soon as I figure out how to get from Victoria to Waterloo lol )


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

most trains come into waterloo from the south i think. trains from bham come into euston, trains from the east come in to paddington. linda, i could come and meet u at victoria?


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, Sounds like a good plan! I guess I'll be the youngest at 18 but I think I will be able to make it. Should be fun.Liz xxx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im only 19!!! LOL!!what r we going to do for the day?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm only 20 *hehe* if some of us want to meet at victoria and travel across to waterloo together, i don't mind.I'm only 20 mins from victoria once i've driven to bromley and parked so i can get to town in under an hour.Can't wait! xxxJust make sure we're near toilets *hehe* or a chemist on a sunday *immodium*


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Hey guys, me and Nikki are only 20 aswell. Hence posting it in the youth section I was hoping you guys could suggest things to do for the day....


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

So im gonna be the oldest at 25 ??? guess I better colour all the grey hair LOL ...Yeah Vicky we can meet at Victoria that would be great ( wont get lost that way ) Where In Kent are you guys from ???


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Well I might be the 2nd oldest...23 here.I will be travelling from Cardiff, but have got friends in Bromley and friends near UCL so i will stay in one of those places.Mind you the words Victoria and Waterloo mean blah and blah to me cos I don't do the big smoke too often. But I am sure I will find out where they are.Jamie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK, Victoria it is then! LOL


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Most of my friends are in the 20-35 age range, im sure most of us are the same so I wouldnt worry about being the eldest, i certainly wont notice.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

One question, I know we will all meet at a certain point but how are we going to know each other!? Being a blonde I'll be the one who goes up to a complete nutter and asks if they're part of the IBS message board. I attract weirdos...







Liz xxx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Liz and as they are a weirdo they will probably say 'yes' and you will have met a new friend.I say look out for people rougly aged between 18-30 who look as if they have aged another 20 years.Alternatively we should have our IBS log in names stuck on our tops. e.g. ICE.Jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi allWell I might be coming too and I will be 34 by then. Does that now make me the oldest?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Far and a way Jo. Probably older than everyone else put together (lol). Nah 34 is a great age.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

or we could all meet at one spot and basically, anyone stood there will be one of us!! or we should all carry something red or something!!im blonde too and get quite confused. i also attract weirdos!! we'll be a right pair! lmao


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks Jamie does this mean I will be the one with the Zimmer frame?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ooh, i'm exited!Ideas for the day: for a start, how about we all find somewhere to sit, have a drink, unwind and let our first meet tummy nerves unravel before we do anything crazy *hehe*Oh, and i'm going to bring a camera *bless* Maybe we can make the 20th national arse day







So is it Victoria station now? x *pretty please* i like victoria more than waterloo *um* xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

p.s. maybe we should all carry something brown *ew* or an empty colostomy bag each so there's no doubt who we all are *hehe* or we could just exchange photos over the web so we stand half a chance of knowing who is who xxx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I will do you a deal. If you bring the zimmer frame I will one of those chair lifter things and we can all have a go. Oh but put 'go faster' stripes on your zimmer frame.J


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Maybe we can play games and split into groups. The D group in one corner, the C group in another corner and me with my random strange stomach complaints in another corner. See I want to be in a group now.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im really excited! DrDevil and i will meet a little bit earlier so we know what we are doing. Allow me to think of a way we will all know each other. Should be too hard. Maybe we should all wear our IBS screen names. LOL.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I have photos of myself I can post up, and as i'll be coming by motorcycle i'll probably have motorcycle jacket and boots on, so can describe those nearer the time. Alternatively I could give that all a miss and just come in my underwear  Either that or we could put on our "I really need to go but its not possible at the moment" face, and then you'll all spot us a mile away.Meet at victoria at the bottom of the Left Luggage Ramp. It'll be obvious who we are as that area is usually quite empty. I can always give out my mobile number nearer the time too.Gaz


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey all I have been "off board" for many months and am a bit out of the loop. How many are we talking are likely to be there? Looks like 7 or 8 based on this post.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

At the moment it looks like 8 or 9 of us which is cool!Woo Hoo!


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi y'all!I am really interested in this Sunday 20th idea, however, I am living down in Cardiff now and have to be in work for 8am Monday morning so will have to give it a miss. Please post up how it went and when the next one will be and I would love to come. Have fun you guys!Also, I saw someone up there was from Cardiff, do you wanna meet up sometime in Cardiff?? I have just relocated down here so am eager to meet new people especially someone who has an understanding of the necessities of jumbo packs of loo roll!!!!Take care everyone,Tara xxx


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Jump on a train, you can always get a train back for 9pm so you can get to bed!I'll bring my digi camera and get photos.Gaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I shall be bringing a camera, prob the video camera. I'm really excited!What about a drink in a weatherspoons to make us all a bit more relaxed, a trip into Convent Garden Market maybe, Hamleys, a museum maybe? Hyde park? A light lunch somewhere? Or we can bring our own. Might be a better idea. lol.COme on British Tara! It would be great to see you!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

we could sit and chat in hyde park (the kensington side) and have a picnic or something! we could go to a supermarket and buy the stuff each of us can eat and sit down. or go to a whetherspoons nr victoria station?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There is a very nice pub near Victoria that i went to once called the Shakepeare. At least i think it was Victoria. Vicky, do yo uwant to send me your Mobile number so i can chat with you about it at some stage?Nikki


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

oooh picnic good idea! Obviously depends on the weather but July should be nice surely...I seem to be on msn messenger an awful lot while i'm doing revision (not sure how that happened!







) but if anyone else is and fancies a chat i'm aroundLiz xxx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hey!! i have msn messenger. shamefully its always on...even when revising!! although msn has been playing up a lot today! keeps disconnecting itself. it's that_kind_of_girl###hotmail.com if any of u want to add me. my email address is vicky###hanson.net if u want to email me nikki about my number etcooooooo i'm getting excited about this!!


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

I think i would like to come along too. The thought makes me a bit nervous thou!My e mail is Sarah81c###hotmail.comI have msn too!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

me and sar will prob get on the same train as we live nr each other. by the way, i can talk for england!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think i'll be giving you a run for your money there Vic!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

wow this has gotten long over night LOL ..So are we all blonde ?? Just look for the blonde people on Victoria lol ...I got a pic aswell I could send around and you are welcome to my mobile number aswell. Ice where in Kent are you from ??


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Ice whats your MSN address , you can add me if u like its cunobelinus###hotmail.com


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

British Tara,Looks like I will be travelling up from Cardiff. And I too need to be in work on the Monday. So if I can do it so can u. Alternatively just take the monday off.I think we should all meet with this sticker on


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

we should all carry something red. actually....i dont have much thats red to carry! ok. bad idea!!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah come on Tara you can do it


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey! I don't have anything red! I am a brunette though! So the blonde thing won't work. Everyone walk around with bog roll on thair head or something.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

lol that'd do it. I could introduce you all to the hobby of geocaching (see http://www.geocaching.com ) as something to do, but it usually involves going into an area without nearby loos....Gaz


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ok, just a thought......r there bogs in hyde park? lets just meet somewhere in victoria and anyone stood hanging around there looking dodgy will be one of us!! lmao


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, there are bogs in Hyde park. We could go and sit by them if you like. They are ok. NOt the nicest loos ive ever seen. But they'll do! lol. If you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i def like the idea of meeting up and going to a pub first, although a picnic might have to be negotiated as me and food = grumpy guts *hehe*Covent Garden rules, and there's plenty of places to sit too. In July there's bound to be good street performers and the market is great!There's also ordinary shops, retro places, and there's a fab shop called 'Charles Fox' which is a stage make up place that sells false teeth and stupid wigs, masks etc *hehe*I can't wait! xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i some how managed to post two posts *what a dick!!!* my computer cancelled the first so i re-typed, but somehow, there they both are. How embarrassing,You'll know how to spot me...i'm the stupid one!!! *hehe*


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds like you guys are gonna have a great day...you'll have to let me know how it all goes. Have a great time guys!!Just


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL Sparkle, i deleted your double post for you, but you dropped yourself right in it by admitting to it!! HEHEHE..Im gonna leave that one there too.







LFC1, Where in Wales do you live? A couple of members from Cardiff are coming down, mayb eyuo could hook up with them?Nikki


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

i'm in swnasea, but i don't know if i can make it


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh Justin why dont you come aswell Pleeeeaaaaase that would be sooooooo coooooool so pleeeaaaaasseeee do come


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Where in swansea are you from? I amoriginally from swansea.


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

hey jamie,im from gorseinon, how about yourself?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi just how r u?as for a pub....it will be water only for me. are any other ibs'ers ok to drink? i think a pub would get pissed off if we were sat there drinking tap water! lol!!!im also worried about eating out, although in 5 wks time i hope this tummy ache has GONE!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Vicky, im not good with coke for several reasons, makes me a bit irritable and the caffiene will make my bladder fill every twenty minutes for the next few hours. So probably half of water too Gaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I can drink, so im ok. We could always get bottled water?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

How about we all wear a hat (for id purposes!)By the way, I for one am having trouble keeping up with what has/is being agreed about where & when and what we are doing by using this thread.







Do we need to organise a central person to contact re the latest agreed time place and decision on what we are doing? I'd volunteer but am going on holiday at the end of this month. Maybe we should just give our email addresses to this person and then an updates could be sent as they are agreed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah this thread is getting long. prehaps just send out an email to everyone on the list each wk about future ideas? bottled water = RIP OFF! loli dont suit hats so theres no way im wearing one! hahaha


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Well I think the devil and Nikki are organising it all and will send us all and emails closer to the time . Im going away on holiday aswell + getting married so i wont be online till close to the date we are meeting up , but i will give nikki my mobile number so she can get in touch with me. I dont mind where we go really , alcohol dont agree with me but I can drink coke or whatever.Pubs might be busy a sunday lunch time thou seeing most of them serve sunday roast for their regular customers.


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

hi vicky/lindagood to hear from you both...i'm actrually doing pretty well thanks. i had a bad few days last week, but it seems like that was just a blip. maybe the cipralex is doing some good after all?!?!?hope you are both well. sorry i wont be coming to london, i'm gutted, it would have been so great to meet up with everyone.just


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, if you all PM or email me to let me know if you are definately comeing or not that would be great. I will PM yuo all my mobile and email address shortly so you will have a means of contacting me. From that i will compile a list of people that are attending, so that we can cross you off on arrvial so we know we haven't missed anyone out! If your running late gimmie a ring or a text on my mobile!Nikki


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Sounds great I'd love to come but have plans at the mo. Will try my best to rearrange so keep me informed of any changes, id system etc etc


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

we need to think about where we are going now because i agree with linda.....pubs will be very busy on a sunday.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Where in Brum to you live? Can i give you a PM about it soon. I have a little question to ask yoU! Thanks! Nikki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah when u come on MSN messenger just pm me on there







u can always email me. i live nr my university so it's about 1-2 miles away from the city centre shopping streets.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for the chat!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im back from the exam now. but my msn keeps crashing and freezing!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

MSN is BAD BAD BAD!I have an exam on Tuesday! Very nervous. Should go ok thuogh. Are yu all done for the year now?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yep all done!! well, until the resit i'll have to take. i must say i was a bit lost today around my flat not having revision to do! i survived though and didnt feel guilty about my afternoon naps!!!Has anyone come up with any ideas of where we can go when we all meet up?


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi! You can count me in - i'd love 2 meet up wiv u all! I'm 16 so i guess i will be the youngest there! I'm confused r we meeting at Victoria or Waterloo - my email is crazycarla14###hotmail.com if u want 2 keep me informed. I have msn too.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone!Hope you are all getting excited about meeting up soon! Isn't it 2 weeks on Sunday?Any more thoughts on what you would like to do?Nikki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive been wondering the same thing. what time are we going to make it too?


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

HelloJust wanted to pop in and wish you all well and have a great day.Sounds like a marvellous idea.


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

hi everyonenow i knew there was some sort of meet coming up but i didn't know anything else about it.... probably because, at 29, i hadn't really looked at the "young adult's issues" board! - am i too old?? is anyone welcome? if so could someone fill me in on the details pleasethanx


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

nah its not just for young people im 25 lol , i already sent nikki a msg a while back with ur email but looks like she have not got round to getting in touch with you . I will let you know when I know more


----------

